

NetDNA's real-time network monitoring system - sonofabell
https://developer.netdna.com/blog/how-we-built-our-real-time-network-monitoring-system?

======
lanstein
Justin is a great guy, and NetDNA is an awesome company. Look for more great
things to come from them.

~~~
jdorfman
=) Thanks David. Can't wait to start working together in the near future.

------
chriscareycode
Feel free to try my NagiosTV project on those TVs
<https://github.com/chriscareycode/NagiosTV>

~~~
jdorfman
This is cool!

------
dkhenry
Looks to be a pretty good system. If you want something more flexible hosted
on site you should look into my company's free downloadable VM [1]. You can
run it out of VirtualBox or vmware player, and get essentially the same
dashboards in a few mouse clicks.

1.<http://www.sevone.com/download>

------
jerhewet
Some very good stuff shows up in the NetDNA blog. Useful stuff. Stuff that you
might not put to use right away, but you bookmark the post so you'll remember
to come back for another read.

------
dhenzel
Great job Justin, you have to work on the Marketing Dashboard next ;)

------
oisino
Keep up awesome work Justin love the insight behind the scenes

------
bundy
Cool write up. Always good to see companies show off their projects. Haven't
heard of Leftronic either, but need to check it out now.

------
dlitvakb
Awesome job this guys are doing!! Taking CDNs to the next level!

------
cueland
woot woot

~~~
petercooper
I kinda feel obliged to welcome you to Hacker News for some reason..

